# W: Dust Tactics H: Paypal



## daniello_s (Aug 3, 2009)

Yo!

As above - I'm after Dust Tactics Axis models - whatever is not in Revised Core Set.

Shoot me pm with offer.

cheers
daniello_s


----------

